
Patented: A single tap makes a call from a number in an email - ColinWright
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/20/technology/apple-wins-partial-victory-on-patent-claim-over-android-features.html/?
======
millzlane
How is that possible if this feature existed in skype/google before the iPhone
was ever a product? Did anyone else use skype to call numbers directly from
email or firefox?

~~~
pavel_lishin
It sounds like it's talking about the automatic detection of phone-number-like
and date-like strings in text.

